# Wado-ryu Uchi Uke Question



## stoneheart (Jul 16, 2009)

Just curious, but why is this block executed so high in Wado?  The systems I have studied keep the elbow of the blocking arm approximately on the same level as the lowest rib and the fist is on the same level as the shoulder.  The Wado version has the elbow at the same height as the shoulder.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 16, 2009)

stoneheart said:


> Just curious, but why is this block executed so high in Wado? The systems I have studied keep the elbow of the blocking arm approximately on the same level as the lowest rib and the fist is on the same level as the shoulder. The Wado version has the elbow at the same height as the shoulder.


 
When you refer to "Uchi Uke," are you referring to the block that starts inside and goes out (point of origin), or the block that starts outside, and goes in (point of destination)?  Even amongst Wado schools, there can be different terminologies.  

One of the benefits of a higher position, is that you can use it as a high block, if you're standing in ma-hanmi position (where your blocking arm is perpendicular to your hip / shoulder position).  You can safely do this without putting any strain on your shoulder joint.  If you tried to throw a high block from that position, you can feel a significant amount of strain (don't do this quickly).


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, I mean the inside to outside side block.  



> One of the benefits of a higher position, is that you can use it as a high block, if you're standing in ma-hanmi position (where your blocking arm is perpendicular to your hip / shoulder position). You can safely do this without putting any strain on your shoulder joint. If you tried to throw a high block from that position, you can feel a significant amount of strain (don't do this quickly).



I don't doubt that, but I think there are better options biomechanically for a high block than uchi uke from kokutso dachi or zenkutsu dachi.  And these two stances seem to the primary positions from which uchi uke is performed during basics practice.  Do you know if there is a reason for the high position, stemming from the sword study Otsuka Sensei made?


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 17, 2009)

stoneheart said:


> Yes, I mean the inside to outside side block.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that, but I think there are better options biomechanically for a high block than uchi uke from kokutso dachi or zenkutsu dachi.


 
In Zenkutsu dachi, I agree, since there's nothing mechanically bad about throwing a high block, as opposed to the middle block, from this position, regardless of whether you are in honmi position (hips and shoulders square forward) or hanmi position (hips and shoulders turned 45 degrees away from the front). 

Still, the use of the higher middle block could simply prove to be a more versatile position, since the block itself starts around the waist, and circles outward, covering a broader area. Furthermore, you are re-directing someone's attack to the side, in lieu of re-directing it upwards. Depending on the situation, maybe one might be better suited than the other. 



> Do you know if there is a reason for the high position, stemming from the sword study Otsuka Sensei made?


 
Unfortunately, I do not know of the original reasons why Ohtsuka Shihan chose the positions. I cannot really find any fault with the choice of the positions, though, since what he did is certainly mechanically sound, and does not have any glaring weaknesses.


----------

